# Home button mod



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have an S3, but considering getting one. I was wondering if it is possible to mod the home button to toggle soft key. Nav bar?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't have an S3, but considering getting one. I was wondering if it is possible to mod the home button to toggle soft key. Nav bar?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have AOKP for vzw and I have soft keys and my home button as my camera button.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

Austin said:


> I have AOKP for vzw and I have soft keys and my home button as my camera button.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Can you link/post how you got the home button to be the camera? I am running xoomdev's test 2 aokp with the nav bar and I am wanting this exact functionality.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah I know its possible to re-map it to a different button, not really what I was asking, but thanks.

I just think it would be awesome to be able to hide the nav bar when you aren't using it, than bring it up when you do need it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm sure it would be possible. I just don't know how & never seen a mod for that. It would probably take a little bit of coding to do something like that.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

thekendog said:


> Can you link/post how you got the home button to be the camera? I am running xoomdev's test 2 aokp with the nav bar and I am wanting this exact functionality.


http://forum.xda-dev...9&postcount=122

This works on most AOSP (CM10) builds. Didn't work on Liquids build. It adds the navbar & changes the home button to be the camera.

If you just want the home button to work for the camera, so you can use AOKPs navbar:

Open in text editor: /system/usr/keylayout/gpio_keys.kl
Add: key 172 CAMERA WAKE
Save
Make sure the permissions are ( rw-r--r-- ) for the file
Reboot

Edit: the file you need to open could also be named 'sec_keys.kl'. Which ever one is there, doesn't matter.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

brkshr said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...9&postcount=122
> 
> This works on most AOSP (CM10) builds. Didn't work on Liquids build. It adds the navbar & changes the home button to be the camera.
> 
> ...


Nice! Works on xoomdev's test build from the other day. It was in sec_keys.kl. On screen keys and dedicated camera button = the shit. Do you know how to fix the 3 second lag between holding the home button down and actually have the camera app open?

Edit: The physical home button won't wake the phone anymore either but I could care less about that. Just a heads up though.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

thekendog said:


> Nice! Works on xoomdev's test build from the other day. It was in sec_keys.kl. On screen keys and dedicated camera button = the shit. Do you know how to fix the 3 second lag between holding the home button down and actually have the camera app open?
> 
> Edit: The physical home button won't wake the phone anymore either but I could care less about that. Just a heads up though.


Sorry, I thought about mentioning that it wouldn't wake the phone anymore, but didn't. I don't know how to fix the lag. It is a little annoying. I think that is something that is coded deeper down than I know.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Sorry, I thought about mentioning that it wouldn't wake the phone anymore, but didn't. I don't know how to fix the lag. It is a little annoying. I think that is something that is coded deeper down than I know.


It's all good thanks for the help though. I'm sure the AOKP team will get this fixed in the coming builds anyways and have it as a setting in ROM Control.


----------

